# a state of blue



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

it's not a sad story, it's just a sad picture. every time i see it, i feel blue. 
u see, the animals don't need money or power, they just want love and affection. and they have a lot of love to give.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

aww bless, that really is sad, I wonder if he owns the cat??


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooooooo sad


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Picture has a lot of impact. So touching.


----------

